# RABBIT HUNTING



## larkin (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi, could anyone in here tell me how to gut clean and process a rabbit....Anything will help ................Thank You


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Start at the anus, cut up, holding the skin up and away from the insides. Once you've cut all the way up through the rib cage to the throat, just pull everything out. You probably want to even cut around the anus too. After it is gutted, make cuts up the front legs across the armpits, and also around the head.After that, just pull down. The skin and fur comes off very easy. Next just wash all the fur off. You must make absolutely sure that you get every spec of hair off the meat. Good luck


----------



## jcasteel (Feb 17, 2004)

The other persons suggestion will do the trick but, make sure to wear protective gloves because rabbits can transmit certain sickness to humans.
After the rabbit is cooked the problem goes away. Better to be safe the sorry.
good hunting


----------



## Hunting_tail (Aug 24, 2004)

does that aply for them in florida


----------



## mn_beagleboy (Jan 11, 2005)

go to www.rabbithuntingonline.com


----------

